# Deaths Head Hawk Moth...



## infinity (Dec 22, 2006)

Just thought I'd post a few pics of mine that have just emerged from their pupae. Gorgeous things aren't they!!! - And yes, this is virtually identical to the Acherontia styx from Silence of the Lambs - if you've seen the film.

It's also really cool if you have found one of these/ reared these if you poke them - they produce a shrill high pitched hiss from their probosces - my one got his own back on me when I did that though and showered me and everything around with meconium  

Hopefully the image isn't too big...







and the deaths head *skull* on the thorax...


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 22, 2006)

they look ace! i'd like to keep something similar sometime. i didnt know they made a noise


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice moth. Got a couple mantids that would enjoy it as a meal.


----------



## infinity (Dec 22, 2006)

well, hopefully this mantis of yours Rick is over 4-5 inches- because the moth's body itself is the size of a very fat adult locust


----------



## infinity (Dec 22, 2006)

p.s. also think i have two females so far so if anyone has a male?!


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2006)

> well, hopefully this mantis of yours Rick is over 4-5 inches- because the moth's body itself is the size of a very fat adult locust


I have that could take it. I was only joking though.


----------



## Ian (Dec 23, 2006)

Wow, nice John. I have found a catterpillar of one of these before (I realised this after speciating it.)

Do you rear these yourself?


----------

